# Spotted 3 guys on little Santa monica and rodeo



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like they were getting ready for a nice ride in the rain. Very dedicated. I was wondering if they are on this board.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice neighborhood! Don't know if they are dedicated or crazy though!


----------

